# Lake Conroe's Forgotten



## NoGaffs (Oct 13, 2009)

I like to fish a cluster of stumps that everyone likes to overlook. I'm fishing these spots and very few boats stop. They just pass on by hitting other congested hot spots.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I know where your at!



LOL! J/K!

Conroe does have some nice bass. Just gotta work at it!
Welcome to the site!


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats on the bass and welcome to 2Cool!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice LMBS, lake Conroe has some good bass fishing they just are hard to find, at times.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

You should have photoshopped that treed shoreline like they do over in the saltH20 section...Now we know the exact location!!! LOL...

T-BONE


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats on the LMB...and we won't be passing over that spot any more! Welcome to 2 Cool!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice bass!


----------



## inshore12 (Jul 7, 2010)

I see your secret in the pics. Its that blue can under your seat.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

inshore12 said:


> I see your secret in the pics. Its that blue can under your seat.


Can't always catch a fish, but you can always catch a buzz...:cheers:


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

*Welcome aboard*

Welcome to 2cool!


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to 2cool


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

inshore12 said:


> I see your secret in the pics. Its that blue can under your seat.


X2!!... never hurts to have the Miller on your side


----------

